# Best Prices on PowerTech Props



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Where are you guys getting the best pricing on Powertech props?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I just google searched to model number and it will show how much different sellers are selling for


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Can’t remember the dealers name, but got it out of Texas


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a dealer but even then there are some guys online that can beat my dealer cost


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Nettle props in texas best prices n discount on shipping...
Bought 1 new there
Sent one for repair, good work fair price.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Nettle props in texas best prices n discount on shipping...
> Bought 1 new there
> Sent one for repair, good work fair price.


Have you found a prop for your boat yet? It’s been a year


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

X2 on Nettle Props!


----------



## Gmullek (Mar 18, 2019)

I just ordered one Friday from ptpropeller.com. Price was better than going through my local shop and it had free shipping. The prop will drop ship from powertech to my front door. I should get it sometime this coming week.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Have you found a prop for your boat yet? It’s been a year


Changing motor next weekend, a built 90 yamaha 2 stroke should do de trick. Currently have 4 props to try.
19" Yamaha s/s black
17" red pt
17" Yamaha s/s
15" scd pt
Head, reeds, ported, carbs, jets, 30over pistons.
Tired of fornicating with meager f70la lack of power.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Changing motor next weekend, a built 90 yamaha 2 stroke should do de trick. Currently have 4 props to try.
> 19" Yamaha s/s black
> 17" red pt
> 17" Yamaha s/s
> ...


Yamaha 90 2 stroke will turn the same prop as a 70 2 stroke. 14p 13.75d XXXcup three blade on mine so you will want more speed less holeshot from reading your past answers. 13.75” diameter 16 pitch single cup three blade will get you close. Those 90s don’t have the low end so don’t expect stellar holeshot.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Changing motor next weekend, a built 90 yamaha 2 stroke should do de trick. Currently have 4 props to try.
> 19" Yamaha s/s black
> 17" red pt
> 17" Yamaha s/s
> ...



I want to try that Yamaha black stainless. Heard they are fast!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I want to try that Yamaha black stainless. Heard they are fast!


Yeah the black adds 5-7mph


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah the black adds 5-7mph


Whoa, 5-7 mph gain on what motor??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

reallyshallow said:


> Whoa, 5-7 mph gain on what motor??


Sarcasm...heavy


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Have you found a prop for your boat yet? It’s been a year


Sounds like me and all the projects I want to start. I’ve been talking about plans for a year or more. Some day. If wife ever stops adding her projects.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I want to try that Yamaha black stainless. Heard they are fast!


When i return home after i change out engine meet me and we have 4/5 props to try out. 19", 2-17", 15".
When my other 90 back from hydrotec reinstalled it picked up bout 10 mph. Probably 115/120 hp..


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> When i return home after i change out engine meet me and we have 4/5 props to try out. 19", 2-17", 15".
> When my other 90 back from hydrotec reinstalled it picked up bout 10 mph. Probably 115/120 hp..


Sounds good


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

That modded 90 will be at least 5-7 mph quicker!


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah the black adds 5-7mph


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> That modded 90 will be at least 5-7 mph quicker!


I’m going to have HydroTec tune both of my 70s one of these days. Let us know how it performs.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m going to have HydroTec tune both of my 70s one of these days. Let us know how it performs.


U mean mod dem wit der parts? Right?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> U mean mod dem wit der parts? Right?


Yes


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Just had talk wit engine builder n gave up d modded 90 for a modded 115/130 n so guess won't be able to post wit big boy motor!!
Story to continue upon completion of new built v4 yamaha on 18x60 flat boat.
Currently still using d f70la until 115 is built. I know d mileage will go away but cruise speed should be in d mid 30's. Wacking d trout now n so not concerned bout new motor lately.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Hey which size black stainless props did you get. Are they the 13” diameter props? I just got a 13”x17p Yamaha black SS prop from eBay for a steal coming in the mail Monday. It’s smaller than the Powertech scd slightly in diameter but more pitch. Interested to see how it runs.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Hey which size black stainless props did you get. Are they the 13” diameter props? I just got a 13”x17p Yamaha black SS prop from eBay for a steal coming in the mail Monday. It’s smaller than the Powertech scd slightly in diameter but more pitch. Interested to see how it runs.


K19 propeller 3 blade black s/s, it ran good on d 90 till hydrotec finished the modifications. Then to a 20" turbo 3 blade s/s!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Hey which size black stainless props did you get. Are they the 13” diameter props? I just got a 13”x17p Yamaha black SS prop from eBay for a steal coming in the mail Monday. It’s smaller than the Powertech scd slightly in diameter but more pitch. Interested to see how it runs.


How did da new prop run?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Good ran it today. Right at 39/40 mph at 5900 full tank of gas. 13x17 black SS


No Bait / Lures Only said:


> How did da new prop run?


Good ran it today. Right at 39/40 mph at 5900 full tank of gas. 13x17 black SS


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Good ran it today. Right at 39/40 mph at 5900 full tank of gas. 13x17 black SS
> 
> Good ran it today. Right at 39/40 mph at 5900 full tank of gas. 13x17 black SS


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

It was a k17 yamaha ss prop? Musta been d magic black paint dat makes it soooo fast!!
Satisfied n no more searching fer magic props?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Yea the “K” series. Holds water higher on the jackplate way better than the power tech scd. But it does have a ton more steering torque on the helm. Next step is to upgrade to hydro steering.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Yea the “K” series. Holds water higher on the jackplate way better than the power tech scd. But it does have a ton more steering torque on the helm. Next step is to upgrade to hydro steering.


Hold it, torque tab on d fin will counteract most of it. Try it first!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Need to disconnect rev limiter wire, you can wind it up!


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Messed with the the tab. Drives true. Just very hard to turn port/starboard.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Not d factory tab add an additional tab to fin on lower unit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Hold it, torque tab on d fin will counteract most of it. Try it first!


The adjustable fin anode on the lower unit is useless when you get the prop jacked up much higher than normal. I experimented with mine on both boats and it did nothing so I cut the fin completely off. Didn’t change a thing with the steering, gained about 2mph though! 
A Tran compression plate cured all torque steer issues on both motors.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The adjustable fin anode on the lower unit is useless when you get the prop jacked up much higher than normal. I experimented with mine on both boats and it did nothing so I cut the fin completely off. Didn’t change a thing with the steering, gained about 2mph though!
> A Tran compression plate cured all torque steer issues on both motors.


Cutting d factory fin made a difference? First torque tab i made was marine tex n worked fer couple years


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Cutting d factory fin made a difference? First torque tab i made was marine tex n worked fer couple years


I’m swinging a larger prop that was about 1/8” from hitting the anode and I didn’t want to risk it so I cut it off with zero ill effects. 
A fellow microskiff member and I were discussing anode fins and elevated outboards. He did the same on his Suzuki 60.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I'm gonna git kicked off dis site wen my 115 2 stroke is finished. But same style prop will work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Running back in yesterday halfway jacked up 31mph cruising. Runs faster fully jacked with the prop above the hull but I don’t like to unless I absolutely need to.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Hydro steering installed, can steer with a single finger now. No more wrestling it!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Hey which size black stainless props did you get. Are they the 13” diameter props? I just got a 13”x17p Yamaha black SS prop from eBay for a steal coming in the mail Monday. It’s smaller than the Powertech scd slightly in diameter but more pitch. Interested to see how it runs.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Got a f19" that was d stock prop with my 1987 90 yamaha, 17" another brand ? When engine builder finishes 115 yamaha the k19 will probably be tooo little pitch. Have to wait until i can run it?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Austin Bustamante said:


> Hydro steering installed, can steer with a single finger now. No more wrestling it!


That’s it!!


----------

